# False Work Permit UAE



## Kuanyin 123 (11 mo ago)

Two days ago I got a job contract with a company in UAE (not mentioning the name of the company) but they insisted that before I actually move to Dubai, they want me to pay £2,5so for the work permit,. Scam or no not?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes - for sure!
Never pay any fees to secure a job in the UAE


----------



## Kuanyin 123 (11 mo ago)

Thanks Steve. It is £2,5020! Believe me, I have done much research over the past 24 hours. I shall phone this company on Monday. Let's see what they say assuming this is a legal entity. If it is a scam, which I think is true, I shall be writing to all the British newspapers this week!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi, I would not bother doing either - it has been very common in this region.
If you send me a private message with the company details - I can pass them on to the relevant authorities here.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Kuanyin 123 (11 mo ago)

Hi Steve, shall leave this until Monday. Many thanks for your interest!!


----------

